# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Consejo Buscar Agua

## Retep81

¿Alguien puede decirme con quien contactar para buscar agua en mi parcela?. [editado]

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Alguien puede decirme con quien contactar para buscar agua en mi parcela?


Lo mejor, sin duda, es que un buen zahorí se de un paseo por tu parcela equipado con dos varas de olivo.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Alguien puede decirme con quien contactar para buscar agua en mi parcela?. [editado]


Lo primero es saber si, en el caso de que haya agua en tu parcela, puedes extrarela, pues si es un acuífero existente ya delimitado y listado, seguramente necesites tener derechos de extracción, por lo que tendrás que hablar con la CH correspondiente.


Por otro lado, en cuanto a tu pregunta, lo más utilizado para buscar agua, hablando de técnicas geofísicas es el SEV (sondeo Eléctrico Vertical), pero no garantiza los resultados. Lo sé por experiencia. Puede decirte que hay agua y no haberla, o que no hay y que resulte que sí hay.


Ah, por cierto, no es necesario que escribas tu mensaje 3 veces en 3 sitios diferentes, y en los 3 hagas publicidad de una empresa. Si quieres referencias de algunas empresas geofísicas, te las puedo mandar por mensaje privado.

----------

